# Bohemian 17 vs East Cape Fury



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I like the Bohemian...  
I have wet tested bohemian and it was pretty impressive. I haven't been in a Fury.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Do a demo in the area that you plan on fishing. 

What you are describing is what the skiff is made for.  The Bohemian is built locally, and designed to fish our waters.  Let me know when your back in town and I will bring the skiff out. The new moon next week should be pretty good. With the afternoon thunderstorms there is no shortage of wind.

https://vimeo.com/41851692


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I saw some boats boats called Skull Island skiffs looks to be pretty decent built boats also. Pretty nice looking skiffs.

http://www.skullislandskiffs.com/?page_id=52


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I am in the sarasota area, so i want something that can take some chop but also be able to take down to charlotte harbor/Pine Island area and run really shallow. I currently own a panga and want to fish a little shallower, and a little more technical. I am not a live bait guy but might want to enter in flatsmasters tourney so an 18 gallon (at least) live/release well is needed. Thanks for the input in advance!


What! Swap a panga for anything else?  :-? Are you out of your mind? j/k of course, to each his own as they say. But I've been running a Panga Marine Skiff 18 for almost 3 years now. It gets plenty skinny (7"-8") and technical (what ever that means) and not only handles chop, but downright scary rough water too...

Anyway, definitely take up Rich's offer for a demo ride. The Bohemian is a hell of a nice skiff, my son and I got to mess with Rich's down in Boca Grande a couple months back. Don't know anything about the Fury, but the Bohemian is very impressive. Definitely should be on your short list. But I still think you're crazy.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> I am in the sarasota area, so i want something that can take some chop but also be able to take down to charlotte harbor/Pine Island area and run really shallow. I currently own a panga and want to fish a little shallower, and a little more technical. I am not a live bait guy but might want to enter in flatsmasters tourney so an 18 gallon (at least) live/release well is needed. Thanks for the input in advance!



Try them both out and go from there...
I can tell you the Fury is a great skiff and if you reach out to me I'll put you in touch with a few owners who can take you out and let you see first hand what the boat can do, how it drafts, storage, etc...
I also think IMHO if your looking at that other brand/model you should be looking at a Caimen since the Fury has more volume than the other...
Tight lines!
Kevin


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

The panga is a perfect boat for sarasota's flats but will probably get blown away by lake and bays in tournaments. When i get back in town i am definitely going to test drive the Bohemian and the Fury (maybe the caimen too). Thank you Kevin and Skinny_Water


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> The panga is a perfect boat for sarasota's flats but will probably get blown away by lake and bays in tournaments. When i get back in town i am definitely going to test drive the Bohemian and the Fury (maybe the caimen too). Thank you Kevin and Skinny_Water


No problem and look forward to chatting/meeting you!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't know a thing about Boehemia skiffs but this I can say. NOBODY will take better care of you than ECC.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You cannot compare a Caimen to the bohemian. I have been on and poled both and the bohemian is by far more superior than the caimen when it comes to open water bad conditions. The bohemian is a lot more boat. I feel the caimen is better off poling super shallow water stalking fish. If that's what you're looking for, then it's an easy decision. The caimen is tipper than I expected, but it poles great. I figure that has to do with how narrow and long the wet surface is. But hands down, as a true poling skiff, I'm much more comfortable chasing tailing fish in shallow water on a caimen.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Those Panga's are an interesting boat, what the price point on the 18' boat


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a Bohemian and so far it has been a great boat. It rides very well in the chop. The fit and finish are top notch. I have had ZERO problems in the 300 miles I have put on it. Definitely take a ride in one.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I have toured the Bohemian shop, met Robert the builder and have fished the boat in moderate chop off the beach as well as polled in as skinny of water as you need to catch Redfish. This boat is the real deal! It is an extremly dry riding boat (even off the beach). It tracks true when poling. The fit and finish is second to none and I think you can have one built in a reasonable amount of time. 
I highly recomend this platform.
Robert is one of the nicest boatbulders I have ever met and he is set on great customer service.
If my HB ever craps out im getting one!


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

I've had my Bohemian for about 15 months now (160 hours or so on the engine) The boat is superb for my use and Robert has just been excellent to do business with. It had a few minor things go sideways (battery charger died and a small steering leak). Robert has taken care of things no questions asked.


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

For the bohemian owners, how well does the bohemian pole? And is it quiet while poling?


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

I met Robert and saw one at Bar-Fly in Safety Harbor a couple of weeks ago, That is one beautiful looking boat.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

> For the bohemian owners, how well does the bohemian pole? And is it quiet while poling?


Mrs. Bone Head can do it and it is very quite. I've probably been in a dozen different kinds of skiffs and its as quite as anything else I've been in. Better than most. 










This is my first flats boat so I can't compare its ease of poling to anything other than Capt Bob's 30ish y/o Master Angler which isn't really at all like the Bohemian. 

Poling that boat is keeping Capt Bob a very fit fellow.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I know it is a bigger boat and you will give up a little on poling and a little on draft (you would be surprised how little) but I think if you want to do the tournaments as well you also need to consider a Vantage....keep it light with a 90 and you will be able to get skinny. Plus the Vantage will smoke any of the other skiffs listed in the open water arena if you make your long runs for tournaments.

At least test one out if you go up the East Cape factory to check out the Fury you have nothing to lose.....just make sure it is a super windy nasty day when you go.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, the Bohemian poled good for it's size. But you cannot compare pure out poling to a caimen.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

The Bohemian and Fury are real beauties but one of the skiffs from Beavertail on your list, too.  They're built right up the road from you in Palmetto and you'll be in the same ballpark on price and performance.  I've been guiding out of a BT3 for over six months now in the Pine Island area and can't be happier with this boat.  Let me know if you'd like to take a ride.


----------

